# 1948 Schwinn New World



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

Got mine in the mail today, going to put it together this weekend and will post pics.  I'm excited, I've heard great things about how they ride.  Stay tuned...


----------



## jpromo (Jan 23, 2014)

Superb rides! I have one of my '41s still and I love it. How is it equipped? There are so many variations. Or I'll just see the pictures when posted.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good bikes. I recently re-did my 1947 using Schwinn Traveler 3 speed wheels.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

*first ride*

I finally got to open my New World box up.  It was put together in about 15 minutes (fenders were shipped installed, just screw on fork, seat post and install front tire - everything else was assembled and lubed).  Without adjusting anything else, I went on a 5 mile ride around the hood, totally loved it.  
I had so much fun, I forgot to get some shots, my friend took this one when we made a pit stop.
The paint on it is incredible, the 'New World' Script on the down tube is perfect.  I'll post more photos soon.
Oh, I had no idea that the top headtube CUP was threaded!  That was the first time I've seen that on a Schwinn.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, I added the truss rods.  I know, not stock, not appropriate.  But I like truss rods and often off rode my bikes.  I figure, I have them, I like them and I'm not harming the bike.  Your opinions welcome.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 30, 2014)

*i think the threaded cup is from newer schwinns*

late 60s 70s


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was that ben's blue new world? Be gentle on that front fork; they are a bit fragile.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, I will be.  The truss rods should help.  It's a pretty bike and so smooth.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> late 60s 70s




Hmmm.  I'm pretty sure this is an older one (it has the rounded knobby shoulders on the fork), but like I said, I've never seen this on a Schwinn, so maybe I'll ask in the Schwinn forum since it gets more traffic.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a post-war New World, late 1940s or very early 1950s.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Hmmm.  I'm pretty sure this is an older one (it has the rounded knobby shoulders on the fork), but like I said, I've never seen this on a Schwinn, so maybe I'll ask in the Schwinn forum since it gets more traffic.




He's referring to the headset. Does the cone part insert into the frame and the cup screw down over it? Cool bike!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

Shoot.  I can't exactly remember, I just put it together quickly and started riding it.  I will take a look at it tomorrow (it's snowing buckets now) and will take some photos.  I just looked it up and found this thread on another site, my fork looks the same (this is a '47, mine a '48), but on mine, the top bearing cup is threaded onto the fork, then the tapered cone piece is also threaded down onto the bearing resting in the threaded cup.  I believe the crown nut is also part of the tapered cone nut, like one elongated nut with the crown part on top and the tapered part on the bottom. 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/multiple-schwinn-repairs-cleaning.html


----------



## rhenning (Jan 31, 2014)

I answered your head set question in the Schwinn part of this forum.  Your bike is post WW2 as the seat post clamp is not part of the frame.  Prewars the clamp was welded integral to the frame and your clamp slides over the frame and can be replaced.  Roger


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's a few photos of the bike.  Can't get over how nice it rides.


----------

